# الاديرة  والمزارات  المسيحيه  في  بلداننا  العربية



## فادية (16 فبراير 2009)

*في الموضوع المثبت دا هنحط كل روابط الاديرة والمزارات الي هيتم التكلم عنها في المنتدى عشان كلنا نتعرف على اديرتنا ومزارات قديسينا في بلداننا العربية *​ 
*أديرة أخميم / الأديرة الباخومية في مصر *​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=71057&highlight=%C7%E1%E3%E6%C7%D6%ED%DA+%DA%E4+%C7%E1%C7%CF%ED%D1%C9*​ 
*دير مار متي في شمال العراق *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1177155#post1177155*​ 
*دير الربان هرمز في شمال العراق *
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1180618#post1180618*​ 


*رحلة الى اديرة العالم (متجدد)*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76420*​ 

*دير الزجاج في الاسكندرية* ​ 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84705*​ 
*كنيسه القديس سمعان الخراز بالمقطم*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89530 *

*صور نادره للكنيسه المعلقه*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1544785&posted=1#post1544785​


----------



## وليم تل (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا فادية
على تعب محبتك
مودتى​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 فبراير 2009)

*جميل يا فاديا فى الحاجاتا لحلوة دى 

ايوة كدا ارجعى وبانى من تانى ونورى المنتدى دايما  و هنزل معلومات عن شوية اديرة وهحط لنكتها هنا عيونى ياجميل متغلاش عليكى ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 فبراير 2009)

رااااااائع يا فاديه ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ​


----------



## جورج سمير ثابت (17 فبراير 2009)

قلوب الملوك في يدي الرب


----------



## فادية (18 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا اعزائي  على مروركم  وردودكم الجميلة  *
*شكرا لتواصلكم  وارائكم  المشجعة *
*بس اسمحو لي  ان  اقفل الموضوع هنا  عشان  يبقا  فقط  للقراءة ويمكنكم ان  تردو على  المواضيع التي  تخص  الاديرة  في  المواضيع  المفصله  لكل  دير على  حدا*​


----------

